
Fungi found in Chernobyl feeds on radiation, could protect astronauts - jelliclesfarm
https://www.cnet.com/news/fungi-found-in-chernobyl-feeds-on-radiation-report-says/
======
gus_massa
Why are they testing the absorbing properties of melanin in space, if it is
like 100 time cheaper to test it in a lab?

Are the properties of the melanin in the fungus different of the melanin in
other species? (Probably yes, hemoglobin is fine tuned in each specie, I guess
melanin too.)

Does melanin absorb radiation better than aluminum (or other metal) compared
by weight or volume?

~~~
jelliclesfarm
I think ..afaiu...the fungus was found at Chernobyl site. It was manufactured
in a lab and then embedded into a polymer structure. They are studying the
effect of space radiation.

Unlike aluminum, this is a bio molecule. You can’t manufacture aluminum in a
lab setting.

